# 15 year old Haitian rum



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

Just recently picked up some of this

http://www.binnys.com/search/add2cart.cfm?prodid=171451&pt=2

Just wondering if anyone has tried this before.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh yeah!!
I discovered Barbancourt 15 year old ............well, about 15 years ago!
Excellent rum. :tu
I usually just drink it neat, as ice steals alot of its subtleties.
VERY nice with a medium strength stogie.

Unfortunately, it's become impossible to find anymore in my neck of the woods, so I usually wait until I go to the Caribbean & stock up big time.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

smokin5 said:


> Excellent rum. :tu
> I usually just drink it neat, as ice steals alot of its subtleties.
> VERY nice with a medium strength stogie.


:tpd:
Love it

If you like Barbancourt, next time you go to Binny's get some of this:

http://www.binnys.com/search/spiritsearch.cfm?advs=2&ptid=2&astxt=neisson&otext=neisson

or this

http://www.binnys.com/search/spiritsearch.cfm?advs=2&ptid=2&astxt=la%20favorite&otext=la%20favorite


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

I love this stuff!

The 8 year Barbancourt is great as well, and about 1/2 the price. 

The 4 year, on the other hand, is not so good. More of a mixer.


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

Are those rums? The descriptions sound tasty.



adsantos13 said:


> :tpd:
> Love it
> 
> If you like Barbancourt, next time you go to Binny's get some of this:
> ...


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Lewshus said:


> Are those rums? The descriptions sound tasty.


Yup...from Martinique...

IMHO, Martinique is to Rum what Cuba is to cigars. Meaning, there is a flavor in Rum from Martinique that cannot be found in any other. Rum twang??


----------



## Lewshus (Jun 30, 2006)

Mmmmm...gerbil flavored rum.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

adsantos13 said:


> Yup...from Martinique...
> 
> IMHO, Martinique is to Rum what Cuba is to cigars. Meaning, there is a flavor in Rum from Martinique that cannot be found in any other. Rum twang??


That's likely because Matinique's "Rhums" are held to certain standards not unlike Bordeaux's etc. Some like that "twang" you speak of, but I think many people who are used to non-'agricultural' rum might find the Rhums most popular of Martinique a slight bit of a shock.

The final product tends to be what some might describe as rawer. To me, some of the more common Rhums taste somewhere like a cross section of Tequila, Cachaça & rum. The main noticeable difference is the Rhums of Martinique are made via pure sugar cane juice unadultered - not molases which is what is used to make roughly 97% of all (other) rums on the market.

It also my understanding that although Barbancourt is labeled "Rhum" - it isn't or doesn't quite meet the standards to be "agricole" or agricultural rhum. Still, a great pour for those who fancy rum. For the money, I recommend the 8 year old.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Chè;1124410 said:


> It also my understanding that although Barbancourt is labeled "Rhum" - it isn't or doesn't quite meet the standards to be "agricole" or agricultural rhum.


Well, according to Wikipedia...

_Barbancourt exclusively makes rhum agricole (agricultural rum), meaning the rum is made directly from sugar cane juice rather than the sugar cane by-product of molasses...The sugar cane used to produce the juice used to distill Barbancourt's rum is grown on plantations owned directly by the company. The rum is double distilled, using a process similar to that used to produce cognac._

More...​
I like the 8yo too. I haven't tried the 15yo yet.

I first tried Rhum Barbancourt after reading a glowing testimonial in Walter Mosley's _Always Outnumbered, Always Outgunned_.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

smokin5 said:


> Oh yeah!!
> I discovered Barbancourt 15 year old ............well, about 15 years ago!
> Excellent rum. :tu
> I usually just drink it neat, as ice steals alot of its subtleties.
> VERY nice with a medium strength stogie.


Very nice indeed. I think of it as the old school style rum. Very good value. Rum is the best deal for a distilled spirit with age and a must for any spirit drinker on a budget.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Corona Gigante said:


> Well, according to Wikipedia...
> 
> _Barbancourt exclusively makes rhum agricole (agricultural rum), meaning the rum is made directly from sugar cane juice rather than the sugar cane by-product of molasses...The sugar cane used to produce the juice used to distill Barbancourt's rum is grown on plantations owned directly by the company. The rum is double distilled, using a process similar to that used to produce cognac._
> 
> ...


It's not my area of expertise but I've heard Barbancourt is not "agricole".

One clue I have trouble ignoring... Rhum 'agricole' is a bragging right. I'm pretty sure beyond counting _Stars_ and applying Estate Reserve titles, etc. Barbancourt would proudly display it was a Rhum agricole on it's label - were it eligible to. But what do I know?

From what I do recall, I was under the impression only Martinique had the AOC (Appelation d'origine Controlée) rights and qualifiers to produce true rhum agricole. If so, that would sort of leave dent in wikipedia's definition as Hati and Martinique are not interchangeable.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chè;1127373 said:


> It's not my area of expertise but I've heard Barbancourt is not "agricole".
> 
> One clue I have trouble ignoring... Rhum 'agricole' is a bragging right. I'm pretty sure beyond counting _Stars_ and applying Estate Reserve titles, etc. Barbancourt would proudly display it was a Rhum agricole on it's label - were it eligible to. But what do I know?
> 
> From what I do recall, I was under the impression only Martinique had the AOC (Appelation d'origine Controlée) rights and qualifiers to produce true rhum agricole. If so, that would sort of leave dent in wikipedia's definition as Hati and Martinique are not interchangeable.


You are correct 100% Che. "Rhum Agricole", strictly and technically speaking must be made in Martinique (per the French AOC).

I think the confusion arises because Bharbancourt to my knowledge is made with cane juice and in exactly the same manner as the AOC acknowledged brands. SO people think, "Hey, Rhum Agricole"! In the same sense, "single malt" made in Japan can't be called Scotch, even though its made in exactly the same manner.

I may be wrong, but isn't the AOC only valid in French controlled countries? Haiti, being independent would naturally not be included in the AOC definition. Nevertheless, they can make a product that can be regarded as a brother in profile to the AOC accredited Agricoles.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chè;1124410 said:


> That's likely because Matinique's "Rhums" are held to certain standards not unlike Bordeaux's etc. Some like that "twang" you speak of, but I think many people who are used to non-'agricultural' rum might find the Rhums most popular of Martinique a slight bit of a shock.
> 
> The final product tends to be what some might describe as rawer. To me, some of the more common Rhums taste somewhere like a cross section of Tequila, Cachaça & rum. The main noticeable difference is the Rhums of Martinique are made via pure sugar cane juice unadultered - not molases which is what is used to make roughly 97% of all (other) rums on the market.
> 
> It also my understanding that although Barbancourt is labeled "Rhum" - it isn't or doesn't quite meet the standards to be "agricole" or agricultural rhum. Still, a great pour for those who fancy rum. For the money, I recommend the 8 year old.


Spot on, Che!

Interestingly enough (and feel free to disagree or call me crazy) I also notice that the medium aged Agricole rhum's have a certain flavor akin to the "grassy" flavor that one finds in Cuban Cohibas...


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

adsantos13 said:


> I think the confusion arises because Bharbancourt to my knowledge is made with cane juice and in exactly the same manner as the AOC acknowledged brands.


Correct.

Still, nobody seems to confuse Zacapa or Zaya for "agricultural rhums" - do they?


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chè said:


> Correct.
> 
> Still, nobody seems to confuse Zacapa or Zaya for "agricultural rhums" - do they?


Well, there is a slight difference in that both Zaya and Zacapa are made with cane syrup, not juice. Also adding to the confusion might be that both Haiti and Martinique share (to some extent) the legacy of being colonized by the French.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Like everything else, a matter of taste.
I have at least three bottles of this rum in my house.
My wife has had Haitians working for her for 11 yrs now and they bring her bottles back regularly.
I use it as my choice when making Banana's Foster.
Have made drinks with it but not a rum of preference when sipping.
I much more prefer Zacapa, Zaya, Diplomatico or Centenario.

This thread has made me check it out again.
I think I will pour myself some straight up later today and do a taste comparison to Zaya.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

adsantos13 said:


> Well, there is a slight difference in that both Zaya and Zacapa are made with cane syrup, not juice.


Very true.

But given the mileage you've followed along without being ejected out the front windshield  - I have *absolutely no doubt* you have little trouble recognizing that _boiling_ the cane juice isn't the typical or most obvious point of contention in the average argument over agricultural vs. industrial rum production. It usually begins with & (pardon the pun) _*boils*_ down to molases (which ILdG is careful not to barrel and mature any of).



adsantos13 said:


> Also adding to the confusion might be that both Haiti and Martinique share (to some extent) the legacy of being colonized by the French.


And from what I understand, the pre-dominant reasoning Barbancourt adopts the French tradional spelling 'Rhum' - agricultural classification aside.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sorry guys.
For me, doesn't cut it.
Just did the Zaya v. this one (Barbancourt).
My personal taste, Zaya rules!

Spell it rum or rhum, Zaya rules.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Chè;1127373 said:


> It's not my area of expertise but I've heard Barbancourt is not "agricole".
> 
> One clue I have trouble ignoring... Rhum 'agricole' is a bragging right. I'm pretty sure beyond counting _Stars_ and applying Estate Reserve titles, etc. Barbancourt would proudly display it was a Rhum agricole on it's label - were it eligible to. But what do I know?
> 
> From what I do recall, I was under the impression only Martinique had the AOC (Appelation d'origine Controlée) rights and qualifiers to produce true rhum agricole. If so, that would sort of leave dent in wikipedia's definition as Hati and Martinique are not interchangeable.





adsantos13 said:


> You are correct 100% Che. "Rhum Agricole", strictly and technically speaking must be made in Martinique (per the French AOC).
> 
> I think the confusion arises because Bharbancourt to my knowledge is made with cane juice and in exactly the same manner as the AOC acknowledged brands. SO people think, "Hey, Rhum Agricole"! In the same sense, "single malt" made in Japan can't be called Scotch, even though its made in exactly the same manner.


Good points, gentlemen! After independently verifying these facts, I updated the Barbancourt entry in wikipedia. Thanks!


----------

